# One of the most tragic statements in the Bible.



## Jash Comstock (Nov 30, 2012)

I was reading Luke's gospel this morning and a statement popped out at me like never before. I have never really been hit with the tragedy of this statement until this morning. "And the Lord turned and looked upon Peter" -Luke 22:61. Christ has been betrayed, and is leaving the high priest's house, and Peter has just denied Him for the third time... What kind of look do you think that was? How does this passage affect you? I would love some input.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 1, 2012)

My very first sermon was "How to be Awake When God Needs You", taken from Matthew 26:36-46. The underlying theme is similar to this topic. Here we have the apostles who walked with, talked with, supped with our Lord Jesus Christ, yet they got so close to the physical Jesus that they lost sight of the spiritual, commanding Jesus. It is a lesson we all need to remember as we seemingly mistake keeping the church lights on every night with happy-clappy events, singing about "Moma's Favorite Rocking Chair", committee discussions about evangelism, and what-not, while the world around us is on its way to hell in a handbasket. To me, the most sad words were "What, could not *ye*?" spoken by our Lord to those who should have known him better than anyone.


----------

